# configuring wpa_supplicant for Centrino ... [SOLVED]

## MacGuges

I'm installing Gentoo on my new Zareason laptop, but I'm hung up on configuring wifi for my new kernel (tuxonice-sources-3.0.35).  I suspect the problem is with my wpa_supplicant configuration because after running wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd fails to establish an effective connection.  That is to say dhcpcd responds as if it has negotiated my network connection, but afterwards I have no dns and cannot ping google.com.

ifconfig responds to me with 

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr bc:77:37:de:6b:3d  

          inet addr:169.254.50.35  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::be77:37ff:fede:6b3d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:2518 (2.4 KiB)

```

The network prefix and netmask here are inconsistent with what I get running Knoppix, 

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr bc:77:37:de:6b:3d  

          inet addr:192.168.1.23  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::be77:37ff:fede:6b3d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:22180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23017511 (21.9 MiB)  TX bytes:2043333 (1.9 MiB)

```

and when I run wpa_cli status I would get

```
> status

bssid=c6:3f:0e:7a:2b:a3

ssid=RZCSANGHA

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=WEP-40

group_cipher=WEP-40

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

```

I suspect mode=station is significant, but I haven't used wpa_supplicant before.  (I've been trying to wait to emerge my windowing environment until I can build under my own kernel, rather than under my Knoppix livedvd.)  Incidentally, you'll see I've also commented out some assignments which caused wpa_supplicant to barf for some reason.

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

country=US

#device_name="greenlion"

#manufacturer=ZaReason

#model_name=strata6770

#device_type=1-0050F204-1

#os_version=01020300

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

   ssid="RZCSANGHA"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   # Keys in quotes are ASCII keys

#   wep_key0="abcde"

   # Keys specified without quotes are hex keys

   wep_key1=something

#   wep_key2="1234567890123"

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

   priority=5

}

```

I'd appreciate it if someone could confirm whether my problem is with wpa_supplicant, or somewhere else.  I'll be happy to provide any  information you need.Last edited by MacGuges on Mon Jul 30, 2012 3:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Hi

In my dhcpcd also had this problem before it received a response from a DHCP server, arranged APIPA address (zeroconf).

I removed dhcpcd and  installed net-misc/dhcp (dhclient), this works fine.

Cheers

 :Cool: 

----------

## MacGuges

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> In my dhcpcd also had this problem before it received a response from a DHCP server, arranged APIPA address (zeroconf).
> 
> I removed dhcpcd and  installed net-misc/dhcp (dhclient), this works fine.
> ...

 

Thank you for your suggestion.  Today, using dhclient, I was finally able to get online with my Gentoo installation.  I also had to learn that I needed to turn on wlan0 manually with the "ifconfig wlan0 on" command, but once I did that "dhclient wlan0" finished the job!

----------

## Jacekalex

 *MacGuges wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Hi
> 
> In my dhcpcd also had this problem before it received a response from a DHCP server, arranged APIPA address (zeroconf).
> 
> I removed dhcpcd and  installed net-misc/dhcp (dhclient), this works fine.
> ...

 

RTFM:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

 :Cool: 

----------

